# Steel



## CrashJones (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello All,

Long story short, I'm very interested in a steel single pivot aggressive all-mountain rig. I like the low maintenance, durability, and repairability buzz words. 

I'm keenly interested in the following bikes:

Ferrum LVN160
Starling Twist Trail
Pipedream Full Moxie

I can't find anything on the Ferrum at the moment since it's a newer frame and a smaller company.

Any suggestions? Am I just drinking the marketing kool-aid? Am I missing an obvious option or alternative? It's a shame I don't have an opportunity to try one out first.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Lots of discussion a few threads down: Steel Full Suspension Bikes


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Waltworks?


----------



## alpinerider38 (Jan 1, 2021)

Have a look at Cotic, the rocket max! I have the rocket(27.5) and I'm so happy with it! Customer service from these guys is so good, would whole heartedly recommend them!


----------

